# Clay as subsoil???



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

I wonder if the use of a mix of clay, laterite with a small amount of sand against compression. (maybe with a small amount of peat and crush marble or oyster shell) spread on the bottom as a 1/2 to 3/4 inche layer can be a good subsoil?


----------

